# Display von Asus-Notebook defekt



## püschi (1. September 2010)

Hallo!

Meine Schwester hat vorhin ihr Notebook (Asus Pro61S) ein paar Meter getragen und das Notebook dabei am Bildschirm selbst getragen.
Beim Anschalten ist ihr dann aufgefallen, dass der Bildschirm anscheinend kaputt ist. Unten mal ein Bild davon




Das Gerät ist ca. ein Jahr alt, die Rechnung hat sie nicht mehr.
Was ist genau kaputt? Gebrochen? Lohnt es sich das Notebook auf eigene Kosten zu reparieren?

LG


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

Dürfte nicht billig werden. Sieht nach gebrochenem Panel aus. -.-

Aber wie kommt man auch auf die Idee das NB am Bildschirm zu tragen? 

Notebook Reparatur, Laptop Reparatur, Netbook Reparatur


----------



## püschi (1. September 2010)

Hab mich auch schon in ein paar Shops umgesehen. Scheint mind. 200€ zu kosten -> Lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

Hast du schon mal bei ASUS hier im Supportforum gefragt? Vllt. ist es da billiger?!


----------

